# Canadian lakes fishing



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys whats up, first post long time follower. Im thinkin of buyin a lot up in the CL area, this will also give me access to the lakes. I was wondering whether the fishings any good. Im mainly a bass fisherman during the open water but come hardwater season im after everything thatll swim. Hows the bassin? Is it bare bottom or diverse in structure. Any 40+in pike? I hate hammer handles hows the ice fishing? Crappie/bluegill/perch?

How many lakes connect, hard to tell exactly which comnect on google maps? Im probly goin to take a trip up fri or saturday as im only 45-60mins south, in greenville. Im lookin for ANY insight.



Plz dont bother posting"type blah blah blah in the search bar" ive tried it here and google only to find little info. A lil help is all im askin for, as ive seen numerous hasty replies to other posts.


Thanks in advance. Also hows the haymarsh lakes?? (searched this aswell)


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

It's been more than 5-6 years since I've fished Canadian lakes, but I can tell you, I've never had a bad time out there. Plenty of nice bass, pike and nice gills! Everything you could ever want in a lake system. Can't speak for the ice fishing, but I'm sure it would be worth a try.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Great place to fish. Great bass fishing on the golf course. Been many years, sure miss that place.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I fish them almost every weekend. Lake of the Clouds is up by the Castle. A 10hp limit. Good fishing, weedy. Gets moderate pressure but 7# bass are possible. I've lost a couple of Northerns pushing 40" Loons, deer, Paregrine Falcons....plenty of wildlife for an enjoyable day on the water. 

Main Canadian does not connect to Lake of the Clouds. But there are 3-4 main sections with canals and channels connecting each. Good fishing. Big bass, Northerns, Tiger Musky (last year they planted more Musky) and good panfish. It's an all sports lake but Thursdays is nowake day for fishing (unless it falls on a Holiday)

Lake Laura is a small no wake lake within the Royal Golf Course. Really good fishing, good numbers and good size.

All the lakes are man made, pretty shallow overall and can get very weedy in certain sections but they do spray each year. Lots of stumps and woody structure (some are marked but something to be aware of in a powerboat.)

I fish them all from a Kayak and never have any issues with powerboats. 

Lots are cheap....most of them. Contact CL offices for lots up for auction. $675 can get you a lot....may not be a great lot but if you are looking for just a membership lot, a good way to go. 

We have a park model in the CL campground. I call it my white trash summer home but it does triple duty as a weekend retreat, fish camp, and deer camp. If you fish, hunt, golf, the Candian Lakes area is tough to beat. 
Lots of other quality lakes close buy as well. 

To put a boat in CL, you have to be a member and the boat has to be registered with CL. Some of the rules make you jump thru a few hoops but they are not to bad. 

Eventually we will buy a house up there but I already have two....need to sell one! Houses are going cheap right now. 

Any questions, just let me know.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh, there are a lot of hammer handles. Seems to be a problem all over Michigan. I have noticed the sizes are getting better. Use to be I would catch 15 16" pike for every one in the 25-30" range. I'm catching more of the bigger fish now and they look rather healthy. 

I had a 40"+ trophy hammer a Manns -1 crank right at my kayak in West Canadian a few weekends ago in the evening. I watched it inhale the crank and it was game over before I could even set the hook. No leader so it is going to happen from time to time.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

My brother's ex girlfriend's grandmother lives up there...her brother does quite well on the specs through the ice there, not exactly sure which lake tho 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the in depth info!!! I did end up taking a trip up and was quite pleased with the looks of everything and am further interested. Any chance you might be willing to explain the hoops? Here or a PM. 7# bass sounds like a deal breaker on top of musky and big northerns. Hows the hunting in the area on state lands? Again thanks for your help!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## jaws1978 (Dec 19, 2012)

We bought a place on the main Canadian lake in the winter of 2012. I was able to ice fish the main lake a couple of times. I caught a lot of pike on tip-ups. Some were hammer handles, but caught a few that were around 30 inches. Believe it or not we caught some big large mouth bass with tear drop and wax worms under the ice. I'm guessing they were 5 pounders. I only fished one small area of the lake. During the summer we caught some nice bass and plenty of pike. The biggest pike we have caught so far was maybe 30 to 32 inches. All I had was a little row boat so we didn't go out to far from our cottage. Next summer we'll have a pontoon so I plan on fishing a lot more. There are plenty of fish to catch, but so far the bass fishing has seemed to be the best. I have been told that there are tiger musky in the lakes, but haven't been lucky enough to catch one of those yet. I have young kids and they catch blue gill and perch every cast off of our dock. However, they have been small. Canadian Lakes is a beautiful chain of lakes. We are very happy with our purchase.


----------

